

Tactical Tips for Startup Marketing - bry
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/9008/Startup-Marketing-Tactical-Tips-From-The-Trenches.aspx

======
pschlump
This is a really good checklist on how to market your product.

------
amoore
tactical tip #1: Before you submit a link to your website on HN, do a little
bit of capacity planning.

